# Snorkeling Question Please



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

We recently went on vacation to the Virgin Islands. While we didn't scuba...none or us are certified...we fell in love with the snorkeling.

Are there any spots along the Gulf Coast that you can snorkle? We live in Fairhope so...needless to say...there's not much snorkeling right here but I do have a little 17 foot center console that might get us to some shallow spots.

All I know is the Whiskey Wreck and the jetties at Perdido Pass. Are there other spots close in enough to snorkle?

Thanks for any advice you might could share.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I also live in Fairhope and drive over to Pensacola to Fort Pickens. There is actually a snorkling area they have built. Me personallyy I prefer to drive over to Port St Joe. Lot's more to see in the water over there.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

google snorkeling in Pensacola There is a reef they put in that is accessible from shore or small boat just east of Pensacola beach.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Navarre has also put in gulf and sound side snorkeling reefs. i tried the gulf side once last month, but the June grass made it impossible to see. Looking forward to a clear day.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

In the pensacola area, you can go to Ft. Pickens, park east, navarre sound/gulf reefs, Destin jettys, also the Destin bridge is beautiful during slack high tide. Don't forget to bring a dive flag in tow when you're snorkling.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I also live in Fairhope and drive over to Pensacola to Fort Pickens. There is actually a snorkling area they have built. Me personallyy I prefer to drive over to Port St Joe. Lot's more to see in the water over there.


Thanks for your response. I agree with you re: PSJ. I've fished it more than snorkeled it but have done the scalloping thing some and loved that.

I'm thinking there's not too many places around Fairhope, huh? Still...not a bad place to live. :thumbup:

Thanks again!


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

*snorkel spots*

Park west has a snorkel reef inside the 4 post,just before you go into Pickens sound side, there are reef balls and rocks, the viz is usually bad at this spot.

Ft Pickens Jetty is good at times, a great variety of sea life here.

The snorkel reefs in the gulf of Pensacola beach and Navarre beach are really nice at times. Use caution on these if your not a very strong swimmer, I HIGHLY suggest that you use a float or kayak due to the distance from shore.

Destin jetty is also a great snorkel spot, make sure the tide is incoming, it can get treacherous when the tide starts falling.

St Andrews State park at Panama city beach is the best snorkel spot in our area,IMO, the jetty is long and can accommodate the novice snorkeler "on the inside" to the advanced "on the outside".

Remember if you have a mask on your face you are required to tow a dive flag.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Native Diver said:


> St Andrews State park at Panama city beach is the best snorkel spot in our area,IMO, the jetty is long and can accommodate the novice snorkeler "on the inside" to the advanced "on the outside".
> 
> flag.


Without question, St. Andrews is by far the best snorkeling spot in the area. Destin's east jetty used to be nearly as good, but sand has filled in the pass quite a bit over the years and it's not as good as it used to be, but would probably be my second choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i too suggest st andrews great place. the reefs off park east are great too. have fun and be safe!!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*Thanks Pirate...and to all of ya'll. I appreciate the*

responses.

As you can tell from my username I love to flyfish. Seems like more and more people are getting into it these days. If I can ever repay the kindness with some guidance on the flyfishing side please let me know.

Thanks again.

BTW...It used to be A Pirate Looks at Forty. As I'm in my late 50s, I need to change that to A Pirate Looks at Sixty!


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

destin jetty is awesome on incoming tide. used to drop the wife and kids over at the end of the jetty and they would let the current take them all the way in to the sand beach, while i drifted along with them in the boat, with the dive flag up. we would make drift after drift, and have seen lots of tropicals, even a sailfish on one occassion. that was years ago. if you want to do that these days, you might want check with the fwc, it might not be kosher any more.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for that info. 

I notice your name is grumpy old man. I'm in my late 50s and I guess a lot of things we did 30 years ago aren't kosher any more (g).


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> Thanks for that info.
> 
> I notice your name is grumpy old man. I'm in my late 50s and I guess a lot of things we did 30 years ago aren't kosher any more (g).


 
Sad but so true.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

St. Andrews is definately great. You gotta try it. I'm planning a trip to Port st. Joe next summer.


----------

